# No Internet but LAC connected



## MrNah

I've just gotten rid of a virus called WinPC Antivirus, and after I restarted the computer my internet is gone. It says I'm connected to the Local Area connection under Network Connections. However under Internet Gateway my Internet Connection is disabled. When I try to enable it says Connection Failed. I also used Eusing Free Registry Cleaner, could this be it? Where should I start?

Also under cmd when I type in ipconfig it does give me all the router information. It is connected to the router just not getting any internet.


----------



## djy

check to see if the driver is installed correctly 
right click > my computer> manage> device manager >network adapter

if there is a cross or ! you need to update/reinstalll the driver.

if ok goto network connections right click on LAN>properties > scroll to tcp/ip > double click > select obtian ip automatic > obtain dns automatically> ok



try to connect to the net if it doesnt work

go to command prompt type

ipconfig/release
press enter
type ipconfig/renew
press enter
try internet
if not working
ipconfig/all

and paste the results


----------



## MrNah

This is it. I really dont know what else to do... It honestly just stopped working..


----------



## MrNah

I changed the IP routing enabled to YES and WINS Proxy Enabled to YES.. Still no internet..


----------



## A Cheese Danish

Is this your home or work computer? Do you have another computer that doesn't have a problem accessing this router?


----------



## MrNah

yes This is what I have set up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The computer I'm fixing for a family friend is on the right. It's connected to my linksys wrt600n just like my 2 computers shown in the picture. And my wifes using the wireless in the other room. So it's not the connection or the router. When I took the computer from her house the internet wasn't working. Not sure what happened. but seeing how I had to change the registry around to enable IP routing and Wins proxy somethings been played with. Just not sure in what direction to head to now.


----------



## A Cheese Danish

Check to see when the last system restore was made. Did they tell you/do you remember, when they said the internet stopped working? If so, that would be around the time, if not before, when you should restore the computer using System Restore.
If that doesn't work, try repairing windows with whatever version of windows they are running.


----------



## MrNah

run in to problems there as well. Tried to run system restore on about 5 different dates and they all come back to un able to restore to previous date. They did say there friend was over to try and fix there computer before and he ran some programs.. I used Eusing Free Registry Cleaner along with AVG and Ad-Aware. As for using there windows cd.. They recieved this computer free from Telus and one never came with it. They just have the driver cd's but I can get all that off the internet.


----------



## A Cheese Danish

Try checking the firewall options. Also make a run through safe mode and see if you can access the internet there.
Sounds to me like it's a windows issue and you may need to reinstall 
Do you have an XP or Vista cd? not sure which they have, but you can repair it with yours.


----------



## MrNah

I tried the firewall nothing.. I'm gonna start up in safemode in a minute i just found a dell computer test pushing f10 on startup so I'm running that now.


----------



## MrNah

Okey it has to be something I'm missing. Safe mode with networking and the internet works perfectly.. What the heck am I missing? I even watched a you tube movie to make sure it wasn't just in offline mode.. any ideaS?


----------



## A Cheese Danish

I'm out of ideas. I know many others couldn't figure it out as well, and people just reinstalled the operating system.
But if you can, try to repair windows first and see if that helps, unless you don't have an XP or Vista disc, whichever they are using.


----------



## djy

uninstall the network card and reinstall it?

might be a request conflict?

no 100% sure if that advice is correct but it wouldnt hurt to try


----------



## MrNah

Yea thanks a lot for all the help guys, you threw me in the right direction. Was only up till 2am but finally figured it out. Called in an old friend on ventrilo to give me a hand but we went step by step and finally came to msconfig in run. It was set to selective startup so when I changed it to Normal Startup the internet worked after restarting. Thank goodness. Now I know! Thanks again,
MrNah


----------

